# Ribeye Time!!



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2018)

*Ribeye Time!!*

I had a small oddball Ribeye in my Fridge Freezer that I wanted to get rid of.
So when I got a new batch of Rib Steaks, I took one of the new ones & paired it up with the Odd Ball.
Then I Bagged those two individually & racked them into my Sous Vide Supreme @ 131° for 2 hours.
Then removed them, patted them dry, and out to the Grill we go.

Meanwhile Mrs Bear is slicing up some Baked Taters & making us some Home-Fries.

So when the Ribeyes were done, we plated them up along with the Home-Fries.

Tender Steak & Taters—ALL THAT IS NEEDED !!


Leftovers coming soon,

Bear


8 Choice Ribeyes I got for $5.99 LB:







2 Ribeyes Racked & Ready for a Bath (131° for 2 hours):






Mrs Bear getting the Taters Ready:






Nice Pan of "Home-Fries":






The "Q" is Ready for Business:






2 Ribeyes fresh out of the Sous Vide:






Just about ready:






Into the Kitchen we go:






Let's take a look inside---Oh Yeah!---Perfect all the way through!!!






Bear's First Helping of  "Steak & Taters"!!




 

*Leftovers coming in a few days!*


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2018)

Dang, makes my mouth water. My favorite cut of meat
Looks Perfect !!

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks yummy!


----------



## xray (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks tasty!

I made ribeye last night. Great minds think alike...but I reversed seared them after smoking. It was too nice of a day in Nepa to break out the SV.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

Your really liking that SV machine.   Looks like perfect steaks to me.


----------



## normonster (Feb 28, 2018)

Ribeye is my favorite!!  3.99/lb gets some of my money every time too.

Those looks just about perfect...and it looks like the SV is taking over your grilling life!! haha! 

Fork tender or some tooth there?

Have you ever salted and seasoned after the SV and before the sear?  When I find ribeye roasts I sometimes cut them into steaks and vac pack them into perfect SV size bunches and I wonder if going commando in the SV and then seasoning before the sear would yield a nice result.

Thanks for the share 

 Bearcarver
. How about some type of fish next time? I'm going that direction soon and could use some pointers.  haha!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Your really liking that SV machine.   Looks like perfect steaks to me.




Sure Do!!
Makes things a lot easier on this old cripple.
I love it!!
And Thanks for the Like, Adam.

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 28, 2018)

Those look great, making my mouth water!!


----------



## Braz (Feb 28, 2018)

What do you think of the two hour time? I am looking at doing a couple of sirloins and the interwebs are recommending everything from 1 hour to 10 hours in the S/V before the sear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2018)

Braz said:


> What do you think of the two hour time? I am looking at doing a couple of sirloins and the interwebs are recommending everything from 1 hour to 10 hours in the S/V before the sear.




I think 2 hours is good for Ribeyes.
However Sirloin, T-Bone, Porterhouse, NY Strip, etc, etc, I would move closer to the 10 hours.
IMO Ribeyes & Tenderloin are the only Tender Steak without any help needed.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

gary s said:


> Dang, makes my mouth water. My favorite cut of meat
> Looks Perfect !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum ! Nice grill marks .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Looks yummy!




Thank You PZ !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

Great job on the steaks Bear!
They look delicious!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

xray said:


> Looks tasty!
> I made ribeye last night. Great minds think alike...but I reversed seared them after smoking. It was too nice of a day in Nepa to break out the SV.



Thank You Xray!!
Been raining here, like forever!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




c farmer said:


> Your really liking that SV machine.   Looks like perfect steaks to me.



Thank You Adam!!
I love this thing---Makes it so easy on me!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2018)

normonster said:


> Ribeye is my favorite!!  3.99/lb gets some of my money every time too.
> 
> Those looks just about perfect...and it looks like the SV is taking over your grilling life!! haha!
> 
> ...




Thank You Norm!
I don't Fork Tender my Ribeyes. They're already Tender enough.
I Smoke my Prime Ribs. Then I slice & reheat the leftover in my SV in separate bags.
When I SV raw meat, I season it before SV, but I don't add any salt due to Congested Heart Failure & CKD. I no longer miss it.
I have some Whiting in my freezer, but I'm still thinking how I want to do it this time.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 1, 2018)

Love it Bear!
But if I touch, I get a phone call from the doc and scolded.
No Red Meat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> Those look great, making my mouth water!!




Thank You Earl !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yum ! Nice grill marks .




Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the steaks Bear!
> They look delicious!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Love it Bear!
> But if I touch, I get a phone call from the doc and scolded.
> No Red Meat!




Thank You Sonny!
And for the Like too.

Bear


----------

